# Destructive Darcie....



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello 

Darcie is 9months now and a little dream love her to pieces - shes great with sleeping, walking, cuddling and all the rest  but she is so destructive with her toys (luckily not with furniture or our things) within the last month or so i have had to sew all of her teddies and replace toys as she just pulls them to pieces. Last week i got her a new fluffy duck from pets at home and within 10minutes it had 2 holes. 

I guess this is quite normal and what dogs do but im just curious if she will get fed up at a certain age and not do it as much as she hasnt always done it. Also do you recommend any toys for her so i dont need to replace them every week  thank-you x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Forgot to mention she has been sick a couple of times this week too, this morning had some of her toy bone in it  shes at the vets today for her anal glands checked as been pulling her bum on the floor since last night  x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's 9 months too and has just started destroying his toys! I heard somewhere that they can go through another chewing phase around this age so this might be why. Jasper seems to have a greater need to chew at the mo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, not saying all dogs keep doing it, but Bette is 11, and her toys go to the neighbor regularly for surgery. I see stuffing coming out of one right now!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we stoped giving nylabones and switched to antlers because a nylabone had us at the vets for a blockage....lovely...Lady too was a destroyer of toys...you just have to seek out the ones for tough chewers....none of the fluffly ones seem to fit the bill. but we have these soft stuffing free dragons that are just great.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi is 2 now and still enjoys defluffing his toys. I have given up sewing them back up now. When one of them opens up a toy it mysteriously looses all of its stuffing (I know I'm a spoil sport but I can't stand finding the stuffing all over the place...oh and how can one small toy have so much stuffing anyway? Lol) and they just get "the skin" back or it goes in the bin when they are not looking!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep even my adult dogs will rip and remove stuffing from toys. It is all about finding the right toy. I have some good product reviews on My Dogs Life, kong wubba's do well with my dogs, antler chews are great and my new fleece toys are fab.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank-you all pleased to hear Darcie isnt the only one. My main worry was her eating them for choking, making herself sick etc but will just keep an eye on her. 

She has one fluffy duck that we got on the day we brought her home and although its been attacked a few times its still in one piece - think its her fave so she has her fun with it but knows her limits  x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

You've all just reminded me...where on earth is jasper's antler? It's probably lurking under the sofa somewhere  I like the wubba too its a good sturdy toyx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is still like this, it is a pain as he loves soft toys but trashes them so fast - treated him to a lovely honking pheasant from crufts - 10 mins!! one leg off and squeaker/honker out! Last time I buy him a more expensive toy. The stuffing free ones are better but Dudley just chews off the legs and eats those if I don't watch him. Would like to try a Kong wubba but I can't really believe he wouldn't just trash that as well. The stag bars are good but have to get bigger ones now,which again are not cheap and he gets through those really fast too (less than a week). There must be something out there, maybe he could have a job testing the supposedly tougher toys!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max chewed two holes in his wubba within 10 mins. He loves soft toys but destroys them in seconds. His glee when we give him a new toy is a wonder to behold. His look says ... Right then. Will just test this one for you Mum. Ummmm No, just look at the quality of this. Tough! Huh! Who are you kidding!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger did that ,she would eat all her toys..well now I get only made in America toys and she don't kill them off so fast, right now she has two a monkey and a hotdog dog with a life preserver on it and they have lasted a long time now I only give ginger soup bones I buy them in the super market .they make soup from them they come frozen.and ginger eats all the marrow out of them and has a ball chewing them .and like all of you guys I thank god she don't chew any thing but her toys ..so I will keep buying them just to keep her happy


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hello again..i worded that wrong, sorry I did not mean only buy American puppy toys ,I meant to say don't buy any made in china, they have all kind of bad stuff in them and made with poor quality material and poor workmanship. ..now that is better Haaa Haaa


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly has never destroyed a toy...I have all her toys since being a puppy ....there are a couple of ones with ears hanging the wrong way but thats about it 

Perhaps its because she can take or leave the toys...will play with them for a wee while but they then get tossed for her beloved balls!!!  

xxx


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Oscar the 'Orrible is another destroyer of toys and more unfortunately shoes and slippers. Loves to spread fluff all over the place and we have been buying him soft toys from charity shops at 10/20p each rather than the £3/4 at Pet stores. The dog toys that last longest with Oscar are the knotted rope variety. He is OK with antlers and he has a favourite blue rubber bone that has resisted all his attacks with hardly a mark.
Oh, and he's ruined a couple of rugs by chewing the corners off.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess some dogs are just big chewers, that is Dudley all right, he pretty much has to be chewing on something if we are not playing/ training and he is not asleep! On the plus side we were at the vets today (booster jab - another worry but done now) and she said he has really perfect teeth and that not all dogs do even at this young age.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Dawn,,yes ginger will chew on any thing that is a toy,(but thank god) she only chews her toys so far. and she does go crazy for them soup bones I give her. but her teeth are far from perfect in fact the bottom teeth protrude out past her top teeth I don't know if you seen the photos I posted of her..but it don't seem to stop her from chewing LOL.i try to keep her into all her toys to keep her busy and so far it works


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Pleased to hear Darcie isnt the only one and luckily it is only her toys  she picks socks up off the bathroom floor (always my boyfriends!!) but just carries them into another room and leaves them! Do you poos eat the toys too? I dont mind Darcie chewing on things but some of her fluffy toys she seems to eat bits off which worries me slighty x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes Dudley eats them too, I can't leave him alone with soft toys which is a shame, not since I found a complete foxes leg in his poo when he was still quite a small pup!! it was one of the stuffing free toys, now if he has them he still has a good chew on the legs and I just have to keep an eye of him and then cut the leg off when he is nearly through it!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

On keeping the cost down, Oscar loves it if I give him a complete cardboard box which he reduces to small pieces for me to pick up. Also gets hours of fun from 2 litre plastic lemonade bottles. They are surprisingly resilient and he cannot get them in bits, plus they are very noisy which he also enjoys. Try it.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Same here jack spaniel! Big coke bottles and any shredding I need doing! It looked like a snow storm the other day but it kept him quiet for ages hehehe x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

